# ¿Usar LDR o Diodo fotosensible?



## magl (Abr 14, 2008)

En muchas cámaras de fotos el flash dispara con 2 destellos (a simple vista solo se ve 1): primero hay un destello de corta duración (preflash) que se usa para que la cámara haga una medición de la luz y sepa que duración tiene que tener el 2º destello.


En esta pagina (http://www.sestarragona.es/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-181.html) he visto
un circuito que sirve para disparar otro  flash a partir del 2º destello del flash de la cámara. 



Para detectar el 1º destello, este circuito usa una LDR, y para detectar el 2º destello, un diodo fotosensible. ¿Porqué no ha usado LDR o Diodo fotosensible en la detección de los 2 destellos?¿existe diferencia en la rapidez de respuesta a la luz de estos sensores?


----------



## magl (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, formularé la pregunta de otra forma:
Quiero hacer un pequeño circuito que detecte el destello de un flash fotográfico y no
se active por la luz ambiental,  y tengo dudas acerca del sensor a usar. 
¿Me podríais indicar alguno en concreto? (el fotodido receptor del circuito anterior no lo tienen en la tienda)


----------



## erkillo (May 5, 2008)

creo q la razon es  que la ldr se  coloca por que hace falta un valor omhmico q no es capaz de dar el fotodiodo para medicion de tiempodel 556 y despues para la activacion del segundo flah se activa un tiristor y el fotodiodo es mas correcto para activar la compuerta


----------



## magl (May 5, 2008)

Gracias, erkillo.
¿Como se podría hacer un circuito que mida el tiempo entre 2 destellos de flash?. Tendría que ser capaz de medir milisegundos.


----------



## erkillo (May 5, 2008)

en cuestion de mediciones de tiempo, contadores te propongo los microcontroladores.

La marca microchip tiene en el mercado el pic16f84 o el 16f628 y con ellos se pueden hacer multiples funciones desde temporizaciones de milisegundo a segundos  y esta compuesto por buses de entradas y salidas donde podras colocar perifericos. te recomiendo mejor  al 16f628 es mas versatil pero puedes comenzar a probar con 16f84


----------

